# NJ FE Certificate



## haali (Apr 20, 2011)

Any body from NJ who passed the FE exam in October received the certificate?


----------



## haali (May 3, 2011)

haali said:


> Any body from NJ who passed the FE exam in October received the certificate?


I got it.


----------



## haali (Jun 4, 2011)

haali said:


> haali said:
> 
> 
> > Any body from NJ who passed the FE exam in October received the certificate?
> ...


Did anybody check his name in this:

https://newjersey.mylicense.com/verificatio...aspx?facility=N


----------



## haali (Oct 1, 2011)

Any body from NJ passed the EIT exam and his name still pending un this link is that normal

Did anybody check his name in this:

https://newjersey.mylicense.com/verificatio...aspx?facility=N


----------



## haali (Oct 9, 2011)

https://newjersey.mylicense.com/verification/


----------

